# I found a banded pigeon...



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

So, earlier today when I got home I saw a pigeon by my porch. I walked up to it and it stood in front of me, and looked at me. I noticed that it has one yellow and one green band on it's legs. I caught it (it was unable to fly) and put it in a cage I used to have for my dog. I lined the cage with some towels and gave it some water. 


The yellow band said AU 2010 AHPI 15860. I looked up the numbers and it was from Oklahoma City in Oklahoma! That is about 17 hours from here driving. I called the place, but they did not answer so I am thinking of trying again tomorrow. It still can't really fly, it will sort of hop a few feet, then flap it's wings, and glide a little bit then just fall down. 


It is a beautiful little bird, and is very friendly!  I was wondering... what could I feed it? I have never owned a bird, let alone a pigeon so I have no clue really what to do. I was also wondering, how could I tell if it male or female? Also, what does the green band mean? Any help would be greatly appreciated! :]


----------



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, and also what could I give it for nesting at night? Do they need stuff? Or do they just lay down?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done for taking this bird in. 

If the green band is not a permanent band like the yellow, it may indicate that the bird was in a race at some point before running into problems.

Can you check the bird for any visible wounds, punctures or abrasions, however small. Also open its beak gently and check if the mouth is pink/red and clear of any sticky substance or obstruction. It may have some wing damage that's less obvious, but breaks and fractures I'm not qualified to advise best on how to check. It may just be exhausted.

If you can contact the owner or the club secretary that'd be good. Personally, I'd be doubtful about one who says 'just let it rest awhile then send it on its way'. 

Pigeons can be given 'mixed corn' from a pet or feed store, actual pigeon mix if anyplace sells it in small quantities, even wild bird food if that's all that's available. 

Pigeons do like to perch on something, and a plain old house brick or half brick or something of similar size is fine.

Hopefully one of our US fanciers will pick this topic up and advise.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

AHPI bands are sold by the World of Wings.
An AHPI band sells for $10 or $20
They ar not a Club--But sell to pigeon flyers .
1-866-570-2473


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sky tx said:


> AHPI bands are sold by the World of Wings.
> An AHPI band sells for $10 or $20
> They ar not a Club--But sell to pigeon flyers .
> 1-866-570-2473


I thought the AHPI bands were part of the gold band program.
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Crazy Pete is correct.
I just don't know all the "correct "info .


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

World of Wings should know the owner. You buy the AHPI band and band what you expect to be a good bird. Everyone races thier AHPI banded birds in thier own clubs, the bird with the most points for the year with an AHPI band wins a prize. This is just how I understand it, which may be totally wrong.


----------



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just thought I would give you guys an update. He is doing well (I am just guessing it is a "he" because I have read stuff about how they drink their water somehow indicates it) I have nicknamed him Leonardo so I don't have to keep calling him "the bird". I called the place that I got the number for off of his tag, and they said that they don't know the owner, but they gave me an email address to someone else that could help me find the owner.

Other than that, he seems very friendly but still is having trouble flying. He tried to fly earlier but he made a sound while he was doing it(I am thinking from pain maybe?) I have been feeding him un-popped popcorn (I read that you can feed them that) but I am going to go out today and what other food could I buy for better nutrition? :]


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ari_93 said:


> Just thought I would give you guys an update. He is doing well (I am just guessing it is a "he" because I have read stuff about how they drink their water somehow indicates it) I have nicknamed him Leonardo so I don't have to keep calling him "the bird". I called the place that I got the number for off of his tag, and they said that they don't know the owner, but they gave me an email address to someone else that could help me find the owner.
> 
> Other than that, he seems very friendly but still is having trouble flying. He tried to fly earlier but he made a sound while he was doing it(I am thinking from pain maybe?) I have been feeding him un-popped popcorn (I read that you can feed them that) but I am going to go out today and what other food could I buy for better nutrition? :]


You can get a 'pigeon mix' at feed and grain stores. If that's not available, you can get a 'dove mix' at pet stores. Wild bird seed mix will work for the time being.


----------



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Update time again!
I found the owner  yay! Apparently Leonardo is a girl, so now her name is Lea. I went to return her the other day (the owner was not too far away) and he appreciated it so much, he offered to give me one of his pigeons! Then, after he taught me more things about them he offered to give me a breeding pair so I could raise babies of my own!  Its amazing!  So, I brought home the most beautiful birds ever (I still haven't named them) and I am very excited for them to have babies!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ari_93 said:


> Update time again!
> I found the owner yay! Apparently Leonardo is a girl, so now her name is Lea. I went to return her the other day (the owner was not too far away) and he appreciated it so much, he offered to give me one of his pigeons! Then, after he taught me more things about them he offered to give me a breeding pair so I could raise babies of my own! Its amazing!  So, I brought home the most beautiful birds ever (I still haven't named them) and I am very excited for them to have babies!


And.........when do we get pictures of the new arrivals?  Welcome to the world of pigeons....they'll hook you every time 
Great 'pigeon people' will do anything to educate others about how wonderful pigeons are!


----------



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> And.........when do we get pictures of the new arrivals?  Welcome to the world of pigeons....they'll hook you every time
> Great 'pigeon people' will do anything to educate others about how wonderful pigeons are!


How do I upload pictures?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh I'm so excited for you! Pigeons are so much fun  I'm glad the rescue went well and the owner was so generous! One of the "good apples" (or GREAT apples) of the pigeon hobby.

You can upload pictures to an album (go to User CP in the top left corner of the toolbar at the top of this page, then when you get there, on the left sidebar it will say "Pictures and Albums". It should guide you through after that) here, OR you can upload it on another image hosting website (I prefer tinypic.com) and post the image link here


----------



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

I uploaded some pictures  Hope you like them!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This story had a happy beginning and a happy end. Oh wait!This is just the start of more happy stories you will he sharing! Looking for pictures.


----------



## Ari_93 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Pictures! *

The first two pictures are of the new arrivals that Lea's owner gave me, and the one bird on my hand is Lea  I found a way to upload them on here so people don't need to find them in my album.


----------

